# I love PoorBoys Black Hole!!!



## saucyboy

I haven't posted on here for some time now, but that doesn't mean this site hasn't changed the way i look after my motors.

I corrected my car a while back now, way over a year a go and was sooooo pleased with the results. Anyway with careful cleaning and maintenance it's appeared to stay pretty much swirl free :thumb:

Then a few weeks a go whilst she was in the bright sun i started to notice the odd light swirl in the black paint work  You know where this is going lol.

Next clean I thought I'd give it a quick go over by hand and then changed my mind and have been cleaning it for hours over the past week :buffer: I didn't want to compromise the finishes thickness and as the marks were only slight I went for the faithful Black hole. This stuff is just magic in a bottle. The car looks fantastic and no sign of a swirl under the 500w lights :thumb:

Anyway, i just need to do the rubbers, polish the wheels, tailpipes, glass, oh my god it's never ending lol. 

Once I get my camera back I take some pic's.

Thanks to all on here who have shown me the way.


----------



## Godderz23

Used black hole today on a TT. Looked amazing after. Great product.


----------



## ITHAQVA

I only wish there was a product called rich girls pink hole  (I'll delete this if you think its a bit far admins) :thumb:


----------



## s70rjw

I used it today to take a scratch out of a neighbours silver Land Rover Discovery. 
It works equally well on light coloured paint.


----------



## millns84

It is a seriously good glaze, the finish it leaves is amazing.

Love it under Nattys red paste wax, they seem to work well together :thumb:


----------



## Googsy

ITHAQVA said:


> I only wish there was a product called rich girls pink hole  (I'll delete this if you think its a bit far admins) :thumb:


:lol::lol::lol::thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc

Black hole is fantastic at what it does, good price too - a product I'll replace when I run out for sure. Perfect base for any wax also :thumb:


----------



## PugIain

if im allowed im going to give mine a going over with it and stick a couple of coats of wax over it in the morning.


----------



## Babalu826

ITHAQVA said:


> I only wish there was a product called rich girls pink hole  (I'll delete this if you think its a bit far admins) :thumb:


hahah, if you could find a way to market and sell this you'd be wealthy!


----------



## Babalu826

I used black hole a few weeks ago topped with Glasur, came out amazing. Lets see some pics?!

Here's the link. http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=234470


----------



## msb

blackhole is very good, but after using prima amigo i think it may become redundant


----------



## -Raven-

msb said:


> blackhole is very good, but after using prima amigo i think it may become redundant


my thoughts exactly! :thumb:


----------



## nick.s

ITHAQVA said:


> I only wish there was a product called rich girls pink hole  (I'll delete this if you think its a bit far admins) :thumb:


The boys at Dodo Juice always come out with good product names...give em a shout out 

Blackhole is a cracking product  As is the White Diamond equivalent on light colours. Can be a bit of a pig to remove if left too long though, wonder if Prima Amigo is any better?


----------



## msb

nick.s said:


> The boys at Dodo Juice always come out with good product names...give em a shout out
> 
> Blackhole is a cracking product  As is the White Diamond equivalent on light colours. Can be a bit of a pig to remove if left too long though, wonder if Prima Amigo is any better?


no need to wonder it is, i was always the first to sing blackholes praises but as said earlier i think it will become redundant now i have discovered amigo:thumb:


----------



## cleancar

must be the easiest product i have used , a dream to apply and buff off....


----------



## msb

cleancar said:


> must be the easiest product i have used , a dream to apply and buff off....


which blackhole or amigo?


----------



## cleancar

blackhole, really is a dream


----------



## msb

tbh i am now applying via da and both spread really nicely and thinly and remove without issue, but amigo has the edge finish wise imo


----------



## Aletank

I've recently bought some PB Blackhole to replace my NXT2 on my My Obsidian Black Mercedes.
I haven't got around to using it yet - Will I be OK to top it with Meguiars #16 ? :buffer:


----------



## -Raven-

nick.s said:


> Blackhole is a cracking product  As is the White Diamond equivalent on light colours. Can be a bit of a pig to remove if left too long though, wonder if Prima Amigo is any better?


Amigo is seriously the easiest product to use. You can leave it on the paint overnight, and it just glides off the paint! :thumb: It's a heap better cleaner than blackhole too.


----------



## -Raven-

Aletank said:


> I've recently bought some PB Blackhole to replace my NXT2 on my My Obsidian Black Mercedes.
> I haven't got around to using it yet - Will I be OK to top it with Meguiars #16 ? :buffer:


yes, perfectly fine mate.


----------



## ElGaby

One question, can apply a sealant over this glaze, i use Cquartz and Optimum Opti Coat 2.0


----------



## -Raven-

ElGaby said:


> One question, can apply a sealant over this glaze, i use Cquartz and Optimum Opti Coat 2.0


You should apply to perfectly clean paint, wiped down with IPA, for best possible bonding and durability. :thumb:


----------



## maesal

type[r]+ said:


> Amigo is seriously the easiest product to use. You can leave it on the paint overnight, and it just glides off the paint! :thumb: It's a heap better cleaner than blackhole too.


I found that BH cleans more than Amigo.


----------



## -Raven-

maesal said:


> I found that BH cleans more than Amigo.


You can feel the clay in both of them, and they both full of mineral spirits. I guess it's down to what smell you prefer! :lol:


----------



## msb

type[r]+ said:


> Amigo is seriously the easiest product to use. You can leave it on the paint overnight, and it just glides off the paint! :thumb: It's a heap better cleaner than blackhole too.


don't get me wrong blackhole is still a very highly rated product in my book, but amigo is just better, and i never thought i would find a easier better product than blackhole after discovering it 2/3 years ago but now i have i'm afraid, maybe time for a blackhole version 2 :thumb:


----------



## Bkjames

Do you apply by hand or machine ?

Brian


----------



## byrnes

Black hole is a fantastic product, I always keep a bottle. It also smells brilliant!


----------



## msb

Bkjames said:


> Do you apply by hand or machine ?
> 
> Brian


used both by hand and machine, sorry blackhole lovers amigo's similar but just better


----------



## tg1

can't comment on amigo, but thats probably my next glaze unless i see another one i fancy more in the meantime. Black hole is very impressive. Gave very good results on my golf. Not used it in a while on my passat to be fair. 

But i never left it on to cure for more than 5-10 mins and was always easy to get off, but the more you rub it in/work it before you leave it the easier it comes off i found. By hand that is mind


----------



## rich1880

hmmmm I don't really rate it, I used it on the Kuga and to be honest I wont use it again but thats just my opinion


----------



## Bkjames

msb said:


> used both by hand and machine, sorry blackhole lovers amigo's similar but just better


Thanks mate

Brian


----------



## Rodriguez

Let's say you use Black Hole and next a wax. When you want to renew the layers do you remove all the setup? How do you proceed?


----------



## h4rn

Its a great product, how do you clean your applicator pads after? or do you simply throw away...


----------



## 7MAT

msb said:


> don't get me wrong blackhole is still a very highly rated product in my book, but amigo is just better, and i never thought i would find a easier better product than blackhole after discovering it 2/3 years ago but now i have i'm afraid, maybe time for a blackhole version 2 :thumb:


If you like Amigo you will love Britemax Black Max, the original polymer based ultra fine polishing glaze - cheaper also. :thumb:

Matt


----------



## Demetrios72

Rodriguez said:


> Let's say you use Black Hole and next a wax. When you want to renew the layers do you remove all the setup? How do you proceed?


Just top up with another coat of the same wax or use a QD ,Z6 & Z8 are great examples.
CG V7 is also very good :thumb:

If you want to start again just use a cleaner polish and then follow the same process.


----------



## Demetrios72

h4rn said:


> Its a great product, how do you clean your applicator pads after? or do you simply throw away...


No mate you can re-use your applicators, just squeeze a little washing up liquid on them and hand wash them in a bucket of warm water then rinse with just water :thumb:


----------



## Rodriguez

Demetri said:


> Just top up with another coat of the same wax or use a QD ,Z6 & Z8 are great examples.
> CG V7 is also very good :thumb:


But after a few months, when it's time to renew the setup, what's the procedure?


----------



## Type R

type[r]+ said:


> You should apply to perfectly clean paint, wiped down with IPA, for best possible bonding and durability. :thumb:


Woul ipa not strip the fillers the black hole has just put down ?


----------



## Demetrios72

Rodriguez said:


> But after a few months, when it's time to renew the setup, what's the procedure?


Maybe give the car a good pre-wash with a snow foam, then try and decontaminate the paint work by using a TFR , fallout remover,APC. Wash again , rinse and then dry.
Depending on the condition of the paintwork you could machine polish or by hand go for an AIO product like AG SRP or AF Tripple 3 and then follow with a wax or sealant of you choice. You could use a dedicated pre-wax cleanser like Dodo juice Lime prime instead of an AIO.
Other members will give you different methods and practices but again,it all depends on the condition of your paintwork.

Happy detailing :thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72

Type R said:


> Woul ipa not strip the fillers the black hole has just put down ?


I believe IPA will remove the oils and not the fillers.


----------



## millns84

BH is an acrylic glaze, not oil based.

That said, IPA will still strip it anyway :thumb:


----------



## -Raven-

Type R said:


> Woul ipa not strip the fillers the black hole has just put down ?


no way in the world I'd use amigo, blackhole, or any other glaze if I was using C1, C.Quartz, Opti-Coat etc. Only apply to IPAed squeaky clean paint! 

Now using regular sealants, YES! That's what these glazes are for! :thumb:


----------



## Rodriguez

millns84 said:


> BH is an acrylic glaze, not oil based.
> 
> That said, IPA will still strip it anyway :thumb:


What do you mean when you say IPA?


----------



## -Raven-

Rodriguez said:


> What do you mean when you say IPA?


Isopropyl alcohol. "rubbing alcohol"

You use it at 10% - 20% to clean all the polishing oils from the paint, for checking you are polishing effectively, and before applying sealants.


----------



## sinner

Hi I am new in here so i am sayin hello to everyone at the beginning  

My question is about PB BH and AG UDS. Has anyone compered them two and can say more about deep black color, wet look and mirror efect? Which of these give me this what i am looking for? 
If PB BH what else should i use to get mirror?
If AG UDS, can i use something on top or just leave it as it is?
Many thanks Andy.


----------



## Sonia

sinner said:


> Hi I am new in here so i am sayin hello to everyone at the beginning
> 
> My question is about PB BH and AG UDS. Has anyone compered them two and can say more about deep black color, wet look and mirror efect? Which of these give me this what i am looking for?
> If PB BH what else should i use to get mirror?
> If AG UDS, can i use something on top or just leave it as it is?
> Many thanks Andy.


This is my MINI after using PB black hole









---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=53.361300,-1.230347


----------



## sinner

This is my Peugeot just after AG UDS, i just washed car before. Thatwhy i am wondering what gives better deep wet mirror look  and i can see that right answer will not be easy, especialy compering these two photos.

http://imageshack.us/f/19/p1020093x.jpg/


----------



## Rodriguez

Demetri said:


> Maybe give the car a good pre-wash with a snow foam, then try and decontaminate the paint work by using a TFR , fallout remover,APC. Wash again , rinse and then dry.
> Depending on the condition of the paintwork you could machine polish or by hand go for an AIO product like AG SRP or AF Tripple 3 and then follow with a wax or sealant of you choice. You could use a dedicated pre-wax cleanser like Dodo juice Lime prime instead of an AIO.
> Other members will give you different methods and practices but again,it all depends on the condition of your paintwork.
> 
> Happy detailing :thumb:


Using APC to remove old setups is used in what dilution?
You are talking to a noobie so I really don't want to mess up during the procedure. The best thing is to keep it simple. I don't polish the car, just do the simple things.


----------



## WaxOnWaxOff

millns84 said:


> BH is an acrylic glaze, not oil based.


Are you sure? I've found that when I've tried CarLack Long Life Sealant over the top (also acrylic) there's a distinct softness to the finish where cloths easily leave fine hologramming streaks that catch the light. A lot of buffing gets rid of them but I do notice that the finish seems to exhibit the same easy hologramming next time it's washed for instance.


----------



## Robbie.M

s70rjw said:


> I used it today to take a scratch out of a neighbours silver Land Rover Discovery.
> It works equally well on light coloured paint.


isnt that what white Diamond is for ?


----------



## Rodriguez

About Black Hole applied by hand... When I work the product until a shine appears (until the product almost disappear) it don't haze. Only haze if I apply like a wax, not working the product only applying it. I'm doing something wrong?


----------



## MarkSmith

Seems to me there is a big AMIGO VS BLACK HOLE divide !!

Me - I have used both and have to say I find I prefer Black Hole. 

Also love White Diamond.

Amigo is great, but BH just edges it for me in my opinion


----------



## OldskoolRS

Last time I came on here, Blackhole seemed very popular so I bought some. As I haven't finished the tub I may as well use it up I guess.  I used it on my OH's Chilli Red Mini with Collenite 476 (probably 'rubbish' now  ) to good effect last summer. 

I've just bought a mid metallic blue Z3 3 litre that has no major paint issues, just a few swirls and a couple of very light surface scratches. I'm going to use my selection of Menz polishes on it, then finish with BH and 476 so I'll post some pics back on here when I get round to it (still enjoying the novelty of open top motoring in my limited spare so not had chance to detail it yet ).


----------



## thehulk2002

Robbie.M said:


> isnt that what white Diamond is for ?


Black hole is for dark colour cars


----------



## -Raven-

MarkSmith said:


> Seems to me there is a big AMIGO VS BLACK HOLE divide !!
> 
> Me - I have used both and have to say I find I prefer Black Hole.
> 
> Also love White Diamond.
> 
> Amigo is great, but BH just edges it for me in my opinion


Yeah, the people who love Black Hole haven't tried Amigo! :lol:

But seriously, why I use Amigo. 
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=250176


----------



## OldskoolRS

After reading that 476S over BH isn't a good idea (476S would remove/disolve BH or something like), I found a bottle of AG EGP so after I'd clayed my boot lid (really rough), I did a quick going over with SRP, BH then EGP and it came out really well. 

I'm going to work round the whole car doing this (panel by panel as I don't usually get time to spend a whole day on it). Once completed I'll go back round the car and machine polish each panel, but at least this 'first fix' will make the car look good in the meantime judging by the results on the boot lid.

No doubt someone will tell me that EGP shouldn't be used over BH now...

EDIT: Added photo of finished boot lid.


----------



## Russ and his BM

Would 1000 p be ok over amigo or black hole?


----------



## **caz**

I am goin to use pb ssr2 on my next day off, weather dependant! I have a few swirls to remove from the paint on my car, I've only had it a month but it's obvious the previous owner wasnt as anal as me! Lol

Anyway, Is black hole something I would use after ssr2 and before wax, or just wax after ssr2? Just saw this thread n it got me thinking!


----------



## ozzyboy

havent read the whole post.
i find it gets better results used with a machine.didnt rate it by hand.i was ready to throw it away.applied with rotary and WOW


----------



## alfatronics

Hi,
Im kinda new to this whole thing...

Is black hole a polish?...

And do you apply it after washing as you would a WAX?...

Also how do these products fair against AutoGlym's super resin polish SRP?..

In addition.. How badly wrong can the whole process go?.. Can it at all damage your paint if used incorrectly?... 

Thanks in advance


----------



## -Raven-

Here you go. 


alfatronics said:


> Hi,
> Im kinda new to this whole thing...
> 
> Is black hole a polish?...
> It's a glaze that cleans the paint too.
> And do you apply it after washing as you would a WAX?...
> it will remove old wax/sealants, so if you use it, you should apply wax/sealant again, or it won't last long at all.
> Also how do these products fair against AutoGlym's super resin polish SRP?..
> Same sort of product. The SRP will last longer by itself, but you should still wax/seal over that too. The blackhole looks more reflective.
> In addition.. How badly wrong can the whole process go?.. Can it at all damage your paint if used incorrectly?...
> Not that I have ever read, or am aware of. It is a paint glaze that cleans the paint.
> Thanks in advance


----------



## yoshi1989

Black hole has to be one of my favourite products in my collection. The gloss it leaves is unbelievable when u consider the price of it! I detailed a R8 and used it after correction purely for the gloss and not the fill! 

I also used it on the other cars in pics here.


----------



## alfatronics

Thanks type R! 

Can this be used to hide stone chips?...


----------



## alex30

I ordered soft99 kiwami dark wax as my first wax to try on my car but i was thinking of trying a glaze also and was looking into this one but i read on here that some waxes end up removing the fillers/effects of a glaze.

My question is, is the soft99 kiwami wax ok to apply on top of this? Would layer the products give me extra durability on the glaze?

Thanks


----------



## dan4291

alex30 said:


> I ordered soft99 kiwami dark wax as my first wax to try on my car but i was thinking of trying a glaze also and was looking into this one but i read on here that some waxes end up removing the fillers/effects of a glaze.
> 
> My question is, is the soft99 kiwami wax ok to apply on top of this? Would layer the products give me extra durability on the glaze?
> 
> Thanks


Yeh definitely. Apply Blackhole first, buff off, then apply your wax.


----------



## alex30

Thank you!
I read the something like fusso can remove or reduce the effect of glazes due to its composition, so i was afraid that kiwami would be similar in terms of its chemical effects on the glaze. I will give a try then when i get the glaze (im also still waiting for the wax to be delivered, it should be during the next week).

Also, between this one and the chemical guys ex glaze, which one is gives better results?


----------



## sam1970

After all the positive reviews I've bought myself some. Looking forward to trying it out at the weekend...if the weather is ok!


----------

